# Sex my Leucs???



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

These leucs are about 13-14 months old. The one on the leaf is a definite male since ive seen him calling before. but the other one i dont know about.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

For me the frogs are presented well with the exception of one picture. The 2 of them side by side in same enclosure relaxed, Bill


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

okay i finally got a picture of them next to each other. sorry its so blurry


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In my non-expert opinion, number one is male and number two is female


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for your input kris!


----------

